# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Аренда  »  покупка серверов >  Аренда сервера vps vds Аренда сервера

## vpsdedic

Дешевые виртуальные сервера (дедики) в аренду от 180 руб в месяц


Мощные Виртуальные сервера vps (дедики) в аренду
Мы предоставляем высокоскоростные и надежные vps vds 
по низким ценам!  поддержка 24/7!

Заказать быстрый виртуальный сервер на windows linux ubuntu debian centos дешево
http://cp.vpsdedic.ru


http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно! Uptime 99.9%
VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 160 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 360рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 830 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1350 рублей! В месяц!

Операционные системы,бесплатны! (Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов в аренду дешево.


Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps/vds по низким ценам
Мы предоставляем высокоскоростные и надежные vps vds сервера,дедики.
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru


http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно!

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 180 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 360рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 830 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1399 рублей! В месяц!

ос бесплатны!(Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов в аренду дешево.


Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps/vds по низким ценам
Мы предоставляем высокоскоростные и надежные vps vds сервера,дедики.
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru


http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно!

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 180 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 360рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 830 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1399 рублей! В месяц!

ос бесплатны!(Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов в аренду дешево.


Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps/vds по низким ценам
Мы предоставляем высокоскоростные и надежные vps vds сервера,дедики.
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru


http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно!

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 180 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 360рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 830 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1399 рублей! В месяц!

ос бесплатны!(Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов в аренду дешево.


Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps/vds по низким ценам
Мы предоставляем высокоскоростные и надежные vps vds сервера,дедики.
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru


http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно!

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 180 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 386 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 800рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1399 рублей! В месяц!

ос бесплатны!(Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов в аренду дешево.


Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps/vds по низким ценам
Мы предоставляем высокоскоростные и надежные vps vds сервера,дедики.
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru


http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно!

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 180 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 386 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 800рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1399 рублей! В месяц!

ос бесплатны!(Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов с гарантией 

Продажа vpn

Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps vds на быстрых SSD 
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru

http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов с гарантией 

Продажа vpn

Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps vds на быстрых SSD 
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru

http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно!

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 180 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 386 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 800рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1399 рублей! В месяц!

ос бесплатны!(Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Сайт по продаже виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Продажа дедиков с гарантией месяц и выше по странам http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Онлайн магазин дедиков http://cp.vpsdedic.ru

----------


## vpsdedic

Дешевые виртуальные сервера и дедики http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Продам виртуальные сервера в аренду http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Хостинг виртуальных серверов и дедиков http://cp.vpsdedic.ru

----------


## vpsdedic

Дешевые виртуальные сервера и дедики http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Продам виртуальные сервера в аренду http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Хостинг виртуальных серверов и дедиков http://cp.vpsdedic.ru

----------


## vpsdedic

Дешевые виртуальные сервера и дедики http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Продам виртуальные сервера в аренду http://cp.vpsdedic.ru
Хостинг виртуальных серверов и дедиков http://cp.vpsdedic.ru




Продажа виртуальных и выделенных серверов с гарантией 


Быстрые Виртуальные сервера vps vds на быстрых SSD 
Круглосуточная поддержка!

Арендовать быстрый виртуальный сервер на ос windows linux ubuntu debian centos
Хостинг виртуальных серверов http://cp.vpsdedic.ru

http://vpsdedic.ru Продажа серверов дедиков по низким ценам аренда серверов по странам.

Наш телеграм для связи @vpskot

Сервера (дедики) работают бесперебойно! 24/7 Круглосуточно!

VPS 512mb ram 1Cpu core 5Gb SSD = Цена 180 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 1Gb ram 1Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 278 рублей! В месяц!
VPS 2Gb ram 2Cpu core 20Gb SSD = Цена 386 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 4Gb ram 3Cpu core 40Gb SSD = Цена 490 рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 8Gb ram 4Cpu core 60Gb SSD = Цена 800рублей! В месяц! 
VPS 16Gb ram 6Cpu core 80Gb SSD = Цена 1399 рублей! В месяц!

ос бесплатны!(Linux ubuntu debian centos windows)
==================================================  ========================
Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа vps серверов Дедиков vps windows с гарантией на весь срок аренды!
http://vpsdedic.ru

Виртуальные сервера vps windows в аренду
продажа vps windows виртуальные сервера в аренду по месячно по низким ценам https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

Магазин дедиков по низким ценам
https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

мой телеграм @vpskot

НАШИ УСЛУГИ
Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты,проекты,и прочее.
Так же возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ!
так же можем для вас настроить openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно. 
Так же помощ и консультация бесплатно!

Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.


купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков,
купить впс сервер,купить vps,аренда сервера,виртуальный сервер,купить dedic, 
vps аренда,арендовать сервер,купить хостинг.дешевые впс,

----------


## vpsdedic

Надежные высокопроизводительные VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) по низким ценам и с гарантией
https://cp.vpsdedic.ru
telegram (@vpskot)


Хостинг-провайдер VPSdedic предоставит Вам по запросу VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) в краткосрочную или долгосрочную аренду для решения задач различной сложности.


ПОЧЕМУ СЛЕДУЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ ВЫБОР В ПОЛЬЗУ VPSdedic?

----------


## vpsdedic

Надежные высокопроизводительные абузоустойчивые VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) по низким ценам и с гарантией
https://cp.vpsdedic.ru
telegram (@vpskot)


Хостинг-провайдер VPSdedic предоставит Вам по запросу VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) в краткосрочную или долгосрочную аренду для решения задач различной сложности.


ПОЧЕМУ СЛЕДУЕТ СДЕЛАТЬ ВЫБОР В ПОЛЬЗУ VPSdedic?

----------


## vpsdedic

Надежные высокопроизводительные абузоустойчивые VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) по низким ценам и с гарантией
https://cp.vpsdedic.ru
telegram (@vpskot)

Хостинг-провайдер VPSdedic всегда идет навстречу клиентам. Если Вас не устраивает стоимость аренды VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКА) - пишите в telegram (@vpskot), мы будем рады предоставить Вам ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНУЮ СКИДКУ.

----------


## vpsdedic

Надежные высокопроизводительные абузоустойчивые VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) по низким ценам и с гарантией

telegram (@vpskot)

Хостинг-провайдер VPSdedic всегда идет навстречу клиентам. Если Вас не устраивает стоимость аренды VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКА) - пишите в telegram (@vpskot), мы будем рады предоставить Вам ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНУЮ СКИДКУ.

ДЛЯ ЗАКАЗА СЕРВЕРА: пишите в telegram (@vpskot) или переходите по ссылке: https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

----------


## vpsdedic

Спешите! Размер скидок увеличен вдвое, цены снижены. Пишите в telegram (@vpskot)

----------


## vpsdedic

купить дедики vps vds windows с гарантией
http://vpsdedic.ru

продажа качественных дедиков по низким ценам


Магазин дедиков https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

мой телеграм @vpskot

НАШИ УСЛУГИ
Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты,проекты,и прочее.
Так же возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ!
так же можем для вас настроить openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно. 
Так же помощ и консультация бесплатно!

Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.


Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков,
купить впс сервер,купить vps,аренда сервера,виртуальный сервер,купить dedic, 
vps аренда,арендовать сервер,купить хостинг.дешевые впс,

----------


## vpsdedic

Удваиваем скидки до 10.07.2022 года. Успевайте!
Для получения скидки пишите в телеграм (@vpskot)

----------


## vpsdedic

Снижаем цены до конца июля на 20%

https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

телеграм: @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Напоминаем о снижении цен на приобретение VPS/VDS серверов (дедиков) только до конца июля на 20%. Успевайте приобрести сервер по "вкусным ценам"!



https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

телеграм: @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Не успели приобрести сервер по сниженной цене? 

Не страшно, в августе цены на VPS/VDS сервера (дедики) снижены на 10%.



Чтобы прибрести сервер (дедик):

переходите на сайт - https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

пишите в телеграм: @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Действие 10% скидки ограничено. Спешите приобрести vps/vds сервер (дедик),

для этого переходите на сайт - https://cp.vpsdedic.ru или пишите в телеграм: @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Повторяем: только в августе скидка 10% на приобретение vps/vds сервера (дедика).



Спешите приобрести vps/vds сервер (дедик),

для этого переходите на сайт - https://cp.vpsdedic.ru или пишите в телеграм: @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Спешите приоборести vps/vds сервера (дедики) с 10% скидкой



сайт - https://cp.vpsdedic.ru,

телеграм: @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Последний день скидки в размере 10% на приобретение vps/vds серверов (дедиков)



сайт - https://cp.vpsdedic.ru,

телеграм: @vpskot

----------


## vpsdedic

Несмотря на окончание действия "августовской" скидки, Vpsdedic всегда радует своих клиентов индивидуальными скидками, в том числе и на первый заказ.

Для получения индивидуальной скидки пиши в телеграм @vpskot или переходи на сайт https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

----------


## vpsdedic

Надежные высокопроизводительные абузоустойчивые VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) по низким ценам и с гарантией
https://cp.vpsdedic.ru
telegram (@vpskot)


Хостинг-провайдер VPSdedic предоставит Вам по запросу VPS/VDS СЕРВЕРА (ДЕДИКИ) в краткосрочную или долгосрочную аренду для решения задач различной сложности.

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды!





Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru



биллинг

https://cp.vpsdedic.ru



мой телеграм @vpskot





Также есть в наличии абузоустойчивые сервера! Обращаться в телеграм!

Также возможны скидки!



НАШИ УСЛУГИ

Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты, проекты и прочее.

Также возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ!

Также можем для вас настроить openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно. 

Также помощь и консультация бесплатно!

Также подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию по вашему желанию.







Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер,купить vps,аренда сервера,виртуальный сервер, vps аренда,арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды!

Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера
http://vpsdedic.ru

биллинг
https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

мой телеграм @vpskot


Так же есть в наличии абузоустойчивые сервера! Обращаться в телеграм!
Так же возможны скидки!

НАШИ УСЛУГИ
Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты,проекты,и прочее.
Так же возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ!
так же можем для вас настроить openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно. 
Так же помощ и консультация бесплатно!

Так же подберем для вас любую другую конфигурацию,по вашему желанию.


Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков,
купить впс сервер,купить vps,аренда сервера,виртуальный сервер,
vps аренда,арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды

Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера
http://vpsdedic.ru

биллинг
https://cp.vpsdedic.ru

телеграм @vpskot

Также в наличии есть абузоустойчивые сервера - обращайтесь в телеграм

Возможны индивидуальные скидки!

НАШИ УСЛУГИ:
Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты, проекты и прочее
Возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ
Можем настроить для Вас openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно
Помощь и консультация бесплатно

Подберем для Вас любую конфигурацию по Вашему желанию


Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды



Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru



биллинг

https://cp.vpsdedic.ru



телеграм @vpskot



Также в наличии есть абузоустойчивые сервера - обращайтесь в телеграм



Возможны индивидуальные скидки!



НАШИ УСЛУГИ:

Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты, проекты и прочее

Возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ

Можем настроить для Вас openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно

Помощь и консультация бесплатно



Подберем для Вас любую конфигурацию по Вашему желанию





Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды



Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru



биллинг

https://cp.vpsdedic.ru



телеграм @vpskot



Также в наличии есть абузоустойчивые сервера - обращайтесь в телеграм



Возможны индивидуальные скидки!



НАШИ УСЛУГИ:

Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты, проекты и прочее

Возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ

Можем настроить для Вас openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно

Помощь и консультация бесплатно



Подберем для Вас любую конфигурацию по Вашему желанию





Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды



Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru



биллинг

https://cp.vpsdedic.ru



телеграм @vpskot



Также в наличии есть абузоустойчивые сервера - обращайтесь в телеграм



Возможны индивидуальные скидки!



НАШИ УСЛУГИ:

Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты, проекты и прочее

Возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ

Можем настроить для Вас openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно

Помощь и консультация бесплатно



Подберем для Вас любую конфигурацию по Вашему желанию





Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды



Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru



биллинг

https://cp.vpsdedic.ru



телеграм @vpskot



Также в наличии есть абузоустойчивые сервера - обращайтесь в телеграм



Возможны индивидуальные скидки!



НАШИ УСЛУГИ:

Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты, проекты и прочее

Возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ

Можем настроить для Вас openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно

Помощь и консультация бесплатно



Подберем для Вас любую конфигурацию по Вашему желанию





Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru

телеграм @vpskot



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru

телеграм @vpskot



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru

телеграм @vpskot



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru

телеграм @vpskot



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Виртуальные и выделенные сервера разных локаций со скидкой до 20% только в декабре! Успевайте приобрести по сниженной цене!



http://vpsdedic.ru

телеграм @vpskot 



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда, виртуальный сервер, vps сервер сервер аренда, арендовать

----------


## vpsdedic

А мы напоминаем: виртуальные и выделенные сервера разных локаций со скидкой до 20% только в декабре! Успейте приобрести по сниженной цене!



http://vpsdedic.ru

телеграм  @vpskot 



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда, виртуальный сервер, vps сервер сервер аренда, арендовать

----------


## vpsdedic

Успевайте приобрести виртуальные и выделенные серверы разных локаций со скидкой до 20% только в декабре! 



http://vpsdedic.ru

  телеграм @vpskot 



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда, виртуальный сервер, vps сервер сервер аренда, арендовать

----------


## vpsdedic

Последние дни действия скидок до 20% на виртуальные и выделенные сервера



http://vpsdedic.ru

  телеграм @vpskot 



Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда, виртуальный сервер, vps сервер сервер аренда, арендовать

----------


## vpsdedic

Продажа абузоустойчивых виртуальных серверов с гарантией на весь срок аренды



Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru



биллинг

https://cp.vpsdedic.ru



телеграм @vpskot



Также в наличии есть абузоустойчивые сервера - обращайтесь в телеграм



Возможны индивидуальные скидки!



НАШИ УСЛУГИ:

Перенесем и настроим ваши сайты, проекты и прочее

Возможен заказ создания сайтов и прочих проектов под ключ

Можем настроить для Вас openvpn или shadowsoocks  бесплатно

Помощь и консультация бесплатно



Подберем для Вас любую конфигурацию по Вашему желанию





Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда сервера, виртуальный сервер, vps аренда, арендовать сервер

----------


## vpsdedic

Быстрые пуленепробиваемые виртуальные и выделенные сервера

http://vpsdedic.ru



Также в наличии есть абузоустойчивые серверы - обращены в телеграм @vpskot 


Купить дедик,продажа дедиков,купить дедики,магазин дедиков, купить впс сервер, купить vps, аренда, виртуальный сервер, vps сервер сервер аренда, арендовать

----------

